# BUSTER



## Lassie (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi,How was everyone's christmas and new year's?



Buster and I had a good one too.

Have a good day.... Delia &amp; Buster


----------



## Pipp (Jan 7, 2007)

Delia, you and Buster have been missed! :hug:







Great shot of Buster, here, what a little doll! :inlove: He looks great! 

I had a quiet Christmas, just a family dinner. (Oh, and apre-Christmas house party for close friends/neighbours). Ispent the New Years countdown breaking up a bunny fight.:sigh Glad yours went well. 

:happynewyear:

sas  and the gang :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Lassie (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for getting back tome. I took the picture durning christmas time. The fishwasn't mine.



Delia


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi Della, your Buster gets cuter every time I see him.

I'm glad you had a nice Christmas. Did Buster get lots of presents?

Look forward to more pictures.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee (Jan 7, 2007)

He's looking good! Has he lost weight? What a cutie!


----------



## Kawaii608 (Jan 7, 2007)

what breed is he? he's soo cute


----------



## Lassie (Jan 7, 2007)

He has lost weight. I have been giving him hay and pellets.


He had a good christmas too and he got 2 presants.



He is my baby... Delia:bunnydance::elephant:


----------



## Lassie (Jan 7, 2007)

He is a dwarf lop Delia


----------



## HoneyPot (Jan 7, 2007)

Buster has lost quite a bit of weight - he looksreally really healthy now - good job! And glad to hear youhad a good holiday!


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh he is just too cute!! He looks like a real sweetie!!


----------



## Lassie (Jan 8, 2007)

He is doing realy good andhe is more active now and likes to play more and runs and does trickstoo.... Delia


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice to see you and Buster again - he is lookingreally good. I Love the picture with the toy and rabbit ornament - itlooks like he's showing them that he's in charge . Hope you both havea wonderful 2007

Jan


----------



## Lassie (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi,that is now a rabbit orament. It is a rabbit statue.



I love that picture of Buster cuz he is so cute.



Delia:bambiandthumper


----------



## Lassie (Jan 17, 2007)

:grouphug:group:

 Hi,Buster in the snow on my table.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Delia, that is a very cute picture. Does Buster like the snow?

I want to put snow in a big container and let my bunnies play in it.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Lassie (Jan 18, 2007)

Well I think he does like the snow but I am not really sure.

He very special to me too. Delia


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

soooooo incredibly cuuuuuuuteeeeee!!!!!!! Bangbang was very impressed with his photo she thinks he's a good looker!:bunnydance:


----------



## Lassie (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks,I think he is cute too. But he is spoiled too.



Delia


----------



## Lassie (Jan 22, 2007)

Buster likes snow. Delia


----------



## Lassie (Jan 24, 2007)

This is Buster in hisnew basket, He likes it alot.



Delia


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 24, 2007)

Aww, so cute! He's a chubby little sweetie :hearts


----------



## Lassie (Jan 24, 2007)

That was a close up picture he is not chubby at all..



Delia


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 24, 2007)

Aww, he looks so comfy in his basket. Does he sit in it alot?

My Baxter looks big, but he's just super fluffy! Buster looks like he's quite fluffy too.

--Dawn


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 24, 2007)

Delia, my lop looks just like your Buster! But I agree that pic makes him look chubby-cute!


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh yes, I wasn't meaning it as an insult :inlove:, he is very cute and cuddly :hug:

My BunBun looks like a real fatty in pics! I think it's just the sort of breed he is.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 24, 2007)

Aww...bunny-in-a-basket! CUTE!!

I love those colors, too...how bee-u-ty-ful!!

:inlove:


----------



## Lassie (Jan 24, 2007)

How is everyone doing today? Yes,he is cute and very sweet boy too.



I love him so much. Thanks,Delia:rabbithop:grouphug:dutch


----------



## Lassie (Jan 24, 2007)

come on every one. Plz talk to me.xox,



Delia


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Delia, I like the picture of Busterand the snowball. Do you take him outside alot? Isit cold where you live? It's very cold here. Sinceit's too cold to bring the bunnies outside to play in the snow, webrought some snow in for them to play with. This picture isof Wilbur and Jackie. Their eyes aren't red that's from thecamera. I hope you like the picture.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Lassie (Jan 25, 2007)

<WBR><WBR>

<WBR> How are you doing today? It gets cold here but not that cold.

<WBR><WBR>

<WBR>When it gets a little bit warmer out then I take outside. He also goes for rides in the car too. I like your bunnies too. They are cute.

<WBR>Delia[<WBR>/font]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Delia, it&#39;s really cold here today, I don&#39;t even want to go outside. You&#39;re lucky Buster likes car rides, none of mine do, they get reallynervous and really start to shed.

I have four Bunnies Buttercup, Wilbur, Jackie and Daisy Mae.

Susan:bunnydance:[<WBR>/size]


----------



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2007)

<WBR><WBR>

<WBR> I might get this Kitty... I would like to know what is a good name for this Kitty... I thought of naming her Sophie...

<WBR><WBR>

<WBR>Plz tell me what you think...Delia[<WBR>/font]


----------



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2007)

[<WBR>/color]

 How can u afford that many... Plz check out my other post and make sure you tell every one else too plz.

<WBR>

Delia[<WBR>/size]


----------



## Haley (Jan 26, 2007)

aww that Kitty is adorable (and so is buster, of course!)!

I think Sophie is a beautiful name for a kitty. Let us know if you get her!

-Haley

PS. Would you like me to combine this thread with the other one on buster so people can see the pics all at once??


----------



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2007)

[<WBR>/color]

&nbsp<WBR>;Yes plz. Thanks,Delia


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 26, 2007)

Buster is looking great! I love Tortie boys!

That cat is absolutely beautiful!

Laura


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Delia, that cat is beautiful, and I love the name you choose.

Do you think she will get along with Buster?

Having 4 Bunnies can get expensive, but we love them so much we would do anything for them. They are all very spoilt. Wilbur and Jackie Are buddies, they live together. Buttercup lives in our Family Room and Daisy Mae is in our spare bedroom, we let her out at least twice a day to run around and play.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Lassie (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi,How is everyone doing today?

<WBR>

I might be getting this cat who is a female and she needs to be spayed but I am looking for a cheap one in Oregon.

<WBR>

Can some one plz give me a website... Thanks,Delia


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi Delia, if you go to the resource centre they have vets listed for Oregon (I think it&#39;s on page 2), I think they are for rabbits but you could always call them to see if they do cats to.

Did you and Buster have a nice day? What&#39;s the weather like in Oregon today? It&#39;s snowing here at the moment and pretty cold too.

Susan

PS When are you going to put more pictures of Buster on here? I love looking at his pictures he&#39;sso cute.


----------



## Lassie (Jan 28, 2007)

[<WBR>/color]

 Hi,We are doing great and we have a new pet in the family now but I don&#39;t know yet if I am going to keep her yet. 

<WBR>

The weather is ok here. Delia Her name is Sophie.


----------



## Lassie (Feb 2, 2007)

My new cat Sophie.......Delia


----------



## Lassie (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi,come see my new babyplz..... Buster is a bully now cuz he likes to push her likehe does with his stuff animals.



Plz come and chat with me too. Thanks,Delia


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Delia, your new baby is adorable. How have you been? It's been a while since you have been on here.

How's Buster doing? Do you have any more pictures of him? He's a very cute Bunny.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 12, 2007)

What cute babies.


----------



## Haley (Feb 12, 2007)

Sophie is adorable! Is she nice toBuster? He looks like he thinks he rules the place. I should be askingis he nice to her? hehe

Buster sure is a cutie! :inlove:


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 12, 2007)

Aww, what a beautiful kitty!

My land lord got a cat, a big black fluffy boy. And he'sscared of my little buns. It's quite funny to watch!

What does your Sophie think of Buster?

--Dawn


----------



## Lassie (Feb 13, 2007)

Buster is now a bully toher. He thinks he owns the house but I keep telling him thatthis her house too.



Delia


----------



## Haley (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey Delia, how are Buster and Sophie doing this week?


----------



## Lassie (Feb 19, 2007)

They are doing good but sometimes Buster bites her tail. 





Delia.....


----------



## Lassie (Feb 22, 2007)

:rabbithop

 Plz come in and say Hi to my babies.....


How do I put more than 1 picture on here?



Lassie:group:


----------



## Haley (Feb 22, 2007)

*Lassie wrote:*


> They are doing good but sometimes Buster bites her tail.


Thats so cute that little Buster thinks he is the boss! What a brave boy!

Oh, and to put more than one pic in a thread, you have to use a websitelike photobucket. If you create a free account, you can upload yourpics and then resize them to message board size. Then, you copy andpaste the url (http: etc ) into your thread using this button:




Andthen you can add lots of pics to one thread!


----------



## Lassie (Feb 22, 2007)

:hbunnysmell:

 Thanks, How are youdoing today Haley? Do you have any cats?



Delia:magicwand:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Delia, I love looking at pictures ofBuster. I really like his cage set up. He looksreally comfortable in it.

I look forward to seeing many more pictures of him.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Feb 22, 2007)

*Lassie wrote:*


> Thanks,How are you doing today Haley? Do you have anycats?


Im alright Thanks for asking. I have my little Max sittinghere with me doing homework (well, Im doing homework, he's waiting forme to pet him between typing). He's very sick so he likes to snugglewith me in my bed. Thats him in my avatar. Poor guy.

I dont have any cats. I was always afraid they would be mean to mybunnies. I have 6 bunnies in my home right now, so its pretty crazyalready! My dad has 4 cats though, so I get to go there and play withthem. Cats sure are fun! Youre lucky that Buster is so brave aroundSophie.

Cant wait to see more of those two cuties!


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 23, 2007)

I love that last picture - it looks like Busteris daring Sophie to come any closer . I bet in time they could becomegood friends!

Jan


----------

